# Aloe Cream Lard Soap



## lsg (Nov 18, 2013)

I made this soap yesterday, with lard, coconut oil, Castor oil, frozen cow's cream and aloe juice. I slipped it in the freezer where it sat overnight.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds really great, and it looks great as well!


----------



## lsg (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, I took all the regular precautions to keep the soap from discoloring.  Hope it stays light.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's beautiful, the white part is so white. Sounds like a luxury bar with the aloe & cream.


----------



## seven (Nov 18, 2013)

love the color combo, baby blue and white look just so nice..

and it has aloe juice and cream, yum...


----------



## kikajess (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow. This is really pretty. What do you use for the blue color?


----------



## lsg (Nov 18, 2013)

I did use a little titanium dioxide in the white part for greater contrast and ultramarine blue for the colored half.  The fragrance is Calming Water from Crafter's Choice.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 18, 2013)

Very pretty!  I love blue and white soaps.


----------



## hlee (Nov 18, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 19, 2013)

That looks really nice


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 19, 2013)

Those are quite nice. Have you used this recipe before? How is it? I love my 100% lard bars but I'd like a bit more bubbles and I bet CO and castor would provide that nicely.


----------



## savonierre (Nov 19, 2013)

That is really pretty.


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## kazmi (Nov 19, 2013)

The color combo with Calming Water is perfect!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 20, 2013)

That is just lovely, perfect colors!


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Those are quite nice. Have you used this recipe before? How is it? I love my 100% lard bars but I'd like a bit more bubbles and I bet CO and castor would provide that nicely.


 Yes, I have used this combination before.  I think it makes a nice bar with good bubbles.


----------



## yadonm (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the color combination.  Lovely.


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 20, 2013)

Beautiful  Love the colors and love soaping with lard what a wonderful thing


----------



## renata (Nov 22, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------

